# The Simpsons, is it getting old?



## natwel (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's the article, 



My verdict, yes it is, it's not a bad show, but I swear thanks to sky one's obsession with the simpsons, with it being on 1 hour every day on that channel it's getting boring and i'm tired of it. Too much of any show gets boring after a while, and I swear i've watched countless re runs, nobody likes re runs, people want new fresh shows. 

Come on Sky One, replace it with another newer badass comedy show, one we haven't seen.


----------



## stardust (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't watched it in about a year.
Got old a long time ago, I think.


----------



## Purgatory (Jun 10, 2007)

Well Jimmy, when a show gets too old, it may have to pass onto the afterlife.

This is definitely one of these moments.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 10, 2007)

Agrees with everybody in here.  As soon as Futurama and Family Guy first debut on Fox I said the Simpsons is old. I thought they just wanted to break the Flintstones primetime record but now they on 400 and counting.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2007)

Ever since Family Guy came back on yes. It has gotten old. Same jokes same wise-cracking characters that just bore the shit out of me and put's me to sleep. If you ask me they're just trying to attain Immorshowtality.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 10, 2007)

Sure. It'd gotten old a long time ago. Still, it gives me laughs and it hasn't lost as much of its humor as Family Guy has, which hardly has any left at all.


----------



## Pein (Jun 10, 2007)

it has been sucking balls for a few years now
how that show survied and a great show like futurama was cancelled is beyond me
but i have to say simpsons is filled with so many classic episodes that is what makes that show great


----------



## Sawako (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, it's gotten old. I haven't watched it in a long time.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 10, 2007)

still makes me laugh but it is old...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 10, 2007)

I haven't watched Simpsons for so long. It's had a good run, but maybe it is time for it to go.


----------



## Bender (Jun 10, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I haven't watched Simpsons for so long. It's had a good run, but maybe it is time for it to go.



If only the creator knew that more people watch Family Guy then they do the Simpsons then maybe they'd stop.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jun 10, 2007)

*I don't really watch Simpsons anymore. but when I do I still enjoy it. 








*


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 10, 2007)

The new episodes can't compare with the olds ones (Though admitidly few shows can) after the show switched writing teams the show went downhill and never quite returned. It still has its moments, and I still watch it.

Though its more out of habitual behavior than enjoyment.

Needs more Futurama!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> it has been sucking balls for a few years now
> how that show survied and a great show like futurama was cancelled is beyond me
> but i have to say simpsons is filled with so many classic episodes that is what makes that show great



I'm pretty sure that Futurama was never cancelled, Fox just never ordered new episodes. Plus it wasn't put on hiatus because of ratings (not completely), but because Matt Groening wouldn't give away all the rights to Fox, so they kept moving it's timeslot around until they aired all the episodes (I don't know if this includes the extra episodes that were put into the later seasons on dvd).

Thankfully, new episodes are coming.....2008...you seem so far away.


----------



## RPG Maker (Jun 11, 2007)

The Simpsons were great; not a big fan of the newer episodes. Wished they never canceled Futurama but am glad its being renewed on Comedy Central.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 11, 2007)

It's been getting old for awhile now, especially when new episodes came out around 2003-2004.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 11, 2007)

I will always have the Simpsons in my heart as my very own family, I grew up watching them, but its time to let go. 
The "unfunnyness" of the new episodes, is pissing me off. 
They should quit while theyre ahead, because the new episodes are making me criticize the show I love so much.
They should quit the way seinfeld and many other shows did, still leaving us wanting a little more...


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, and it has been for quite some time (IMO). The show just lacks the original appeal that it once had. It doesn't have that sheen of a good animated comedy and something that you have come to respect. Unfortunately, due to heavy competition, they resorted to half-ass tactics and brought the wit _way_ down. Essentially, they killed of the humor that made The Simpsons what it was.

Sure, you may get a good laugh here and there...but that's a rare finding nowadays. 



			
				Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Needs more Futurama!



Having watched the entirety of Futurama for the upteenth time, and still it hasn't grown old to me...I definitely agree. I could have sworn that Adult Swim mentioned something about a new Futurama release (but not on AS) in the near future...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2007)

RPG Maker said:


> The Simpsons were great; not a big fan of the newer episodes. Wished they never canceled Futurama but am glad its being renewed on Comedy Central.



*cough*Not canceled*cough*

Well, I looked it up on wiki, so treat this information with a grain of salt, but the epiosdes that are going to air on Comedy Central are four made-for-dvd movies cut up and with some added material. Plus, this is the last year that Adult Swim will have the syndication rights to the old episodes, comedy Central will air them in 2008.

Not to get back on topic,The simpsons have have been going downhill for a long time, more than ten years (thank god for recordable vhs tapes). I'm still on the fence on whether to actually buy the dvd set boxs, considering how expensive they are, but there isn't much reason to watch any of the episodes on tv now.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 11, 2007)

It is getting old, but i still like to watch...


----------



## SGLP (Jun 11, 2007)

"Getting?" Has been for longer than I can remember. The only think I can watch is the old episodes, the new ones simply aren't funny. I'm still shocked Fox approached Groening to do the direct-to-disc DVD's and he said yes. DVD sets and Adult Swim must have factored in. I still hate Fox for canceling Firefly and Dark Angel.


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 11, 2007)

It is pretty old and it's not as funny as it used to be. I still watch it but only when I'm bored. Maybe if they make some drastic changes, it might re-spark some interests. I always wondered what it would be like if the Simpsons shifted to a more mature-type show; one with swearing, f*** words, and what not, and actually making characters age/grow older. Just my two cents.....


----------



## Auraya (Jun 12, 2007)

It's been going on for too long.

All the jokes are the same and it's just not funny anymore. It's really overplayed as well. I must have seen most of the episodes about 4 times. It's getting so boring now.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jun 12, 2007)

Ever since the permanent move to digital animation, I felt the design actually looked worse. The quality didn't seem that great. But besides the art, not even the episodes were great. You look at all the Sideshow Bob episodes and they're spectacular. But if you look at the last two they were very... bland and boring as hell.

Sometimes they overlook old episodes too. The main problem is the lack of a good writing staff since the old guys left. I do feel like I'll be seeing the movie in July but I do think it's not gonna turn out that great in the end. I'm amazed it's still going on. All I really care right now is Futurama's return since you can make great stories with that.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Having watched the entirety of Futurama for the upteenth time, and still it hasn't grown old to me...I definitely agree. I could have sworn that Adult Swim mentioned something about a new Futurama release (but not on AS) in the near future...



New episodes coming out on comedy central that coincide with some new DVD releases. But the best part of it all is that they still have all of the original writers on their payrolls.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 12, 2007)

Maybe not at the level of the prime episodes but still enjoyable and better than tons of other stuff.

Let's hope the movie is godly.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> New episodes coming out on comedy central that coincide with some new DVD releases. But the best part of it all is that they still have all of the original writers on their payrolls.




The new episodes are the dvd movies..cording to wiki.


----------



## natwel (Jun 28, 2007)

> The main problem is the lack of a good writing staff since the old guys left.


Apparently the old writing staff are writing the movie


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't watched it in about 4 years.

So yeah, The Simpson's have gotten old for me.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 28, 2007)

natwel said:
			
		

> Apparently the old writing staff are writing the movie



If this is true, then the movie definitely has potential. The last couple seasons of the Simpson's have been pretty terrible.


----------



## Seany (Jun 28, 2007)

The show should have ended about 200 episodes ago. Simply not funny anymore.
It's about time they let it die. Do the movie, and then leave it.

Bring back Futurama.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 28, 2007)

Lone said:


> Bring back Futurama.



2008 man, 2008.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 28, 2007)

I actually stopped liking after the first season...


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 27, 2008)

Just watching tonight's epsiode this show should be put out of its misery.


----------



## Vault (Apr 27, 2008)

i stopped watching it 3 years ago  

its too played out now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 27, 2008)

all this simpson bashing


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 27, 2008)

Simpsons has sucked for years.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Apr 28, 2008)

*NOOO!* 

Don't say these things, you never know when FOX is listening! 

You can't cancel the Simpsons now, not when Homer's actually turning into a SUPREME character! Come on people, they've only just started to make the connection with Homer and cimpanzees, which is totally epic every time they use it. Am I the only one who sees this?  

 Sadly it looks like I'm the only fan of the new episodes here....


----------



## CountFloyd (Apr 28, 2008)

Gotta go with the majority here and say the new simpsons (and the movie) sucked massive balls.

But the old ones, well they are classic tv, no denying that and even though the new simpsons is very much fail, they'll still be my favourite show ever because of those classic old episodes.

Does anybody remeber that Frank 'Grimey' Grimes episode? Now thats the classic simpsons


----------



## Jimin (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, it's almost over. I can you tell I'm not very interested anymore in it.


----------



## natwel (Apr 28, 2008)

futurama is on more often than the simpsons now, someone recently repped me for this thread which is why i'm posting on it, but I actually logged onto this forum for almanics, 

anyway Makenshi says UKTV rules, on UKTY style I like

The compatibility test
things I hate about you
shopoholics

yeah them sort of things

the naked chef and great british menu is sometimes good to watch on UKTV food too. But once on UKTV food at about 5am this man made a recipe for a chocolate pizza which looked gorgeous, i've never made my own pizza dough before in my life though, but i'd love to try it ^_^.


----------



## chrisp (Apr 28, 2008)

Nah, I still enjoy it. Unplugging my brain with a episode of The Simpsons is great.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nah! The Simpsons will never get old, and I'll never tire of watching.


----------



## Draffut (Apr 28, 2008)

CountFloyd said:


> Does anybody remeber that Frank 'Grimey' Grimes episode? Now thats the classic simpsons



Do you remember the one where his son came back and tried to murder Homer?  That was a pretty funny episode.


----------



## Dark Aether (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, it is.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Apr 28, 2008)

I've never liked that show. Can't get into the humour.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, I still enjoy the Simpsons . . .


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 30, 2008)

Draffut said:


> Do you remember the one where his son came back and tried to murder Homer?  That was a pretty funny episode.



at the end Side Show Bob was arrested


----------

